# CPT code for ultrasound of heart only



## ggparker14 (Nov 11, 2011)

Can someone help me with a CPT for ultrasound of heart?  This was performed on a blunt abdominal and blunt chest trauma patient in ER.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 11, 2011)

ACEP recommends 93308 for the heart portion of a FAST exam.


----------

